# StickCombat Multiplayer.



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

So for once. I'm gunna show a game I am co-developer of.

UPDATE: Version 1.2.5 (Check it shows up as that).

Weapons updates (The Thompson was put in specially for me by the guy who does models).

The game _IS_ buggy but we're working through them ASAP. The guy who made this is ALWAYS trying to iron out problems with me and another guys help.
This is a fun game, even with its bugs. There are several game modes to!

DeathMatch: Same as every other game, pick your guns and shoot to kill!
Gun Game: You begin with a crappy pistol and for each kill you get a better gun.
One bullet: You get given a gun with one bullet. Getting shot is an instant death and for killing you get 1 more bullet.
Team Death match: Like death match but your in a team.
Sharpshooter: You get a Sniper rifle only.

A new level will soon be coming, which was designed by me 8D!
I do go on as AeriTyaelaria. So flag me down if you see me. This game also allows you to play as a guest. So why not try it out before registering? 

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/560134


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 26, 2011)

I played this game now you play rumble fighter. Also i already had a newgrounds account so i rated a 4


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

ShadoMaster said:


> I played this game now you play rumble fighter. Also i already had a newgrounds account so i rated a 4


 
Coolies.
And its good no? It's got even better now that I found out the console controls and got 'em working.
I can now run around with a machine gun with explosive crossbow bolts xD.

My name is Aeri on it (trying to get it changed to AeriTyaelaria) so if you see me say hi C:


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 26, 2011)

Well see if we meet. im ShadoMaster obv


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

ShadoMaster said:


> Well see if we meet. im ShadoMaster obv


 
I'm on now


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 26, 2011)

Everytime i press join lobby it takes like 3 hours to finish loading.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Seems to do that at this time.

Try again in a minute?


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 27, 2011)

i got in but no one is online


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm there now mate.
BTW. I might cheat and turn my PCJ into a machine gun which fires Crossbow bolts > W>


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 27, 2011)

got the same prob again >.< this game needs better online service


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 27, 2011)

It works fine for me.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 27, 2011)

forget it another day.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 27, 2011)

ShadoMaster said:


> forget it another day.


 
ok. I'll play tommorow


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump.

UPDATE


----------



## iDeFuncT (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys Please When i Click on Register And Type Name And password and Confirm password and email and i click Ok Let's Go nothing happen and when i type them and click Login Nothing  and i can Record if u wanna see that !


----------



## SockHead (Jun 30, 2012)

iDeFuncT said:


> Guys Please When i Click on Register And Type Name And password and Confirm password and email and i click Ok Let's Go nothing happen and when i type them and click Login Nothing  and i can Record if u wanna see that !



Hey, try to check the dates before posting. This thread was made more than a year ago. Technically it's against the rules to bump old threads, so try to look before you post.


----------

